# Adult Swim's April Fools Day Gag



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

If you watch Adult Swim you can xpect a April fools Joke, this year they replaced their shows with a movie or Tv show. Out of all of their April fools jokes i personally disliked this one the most. Whatever that movie was it bored me. What do you guys think?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't watch adult swim anymore so I guess they can do what they want since I won't be watching, but I always remember that one gag they did where they made fart sounds through out the first episode of fullmetal alchemist. I was pissed because I was just going to rewatch it, sit back and enjoy myself and then I hear these fart noises every two seconds, so I ended up just shutting it off. I mean it wasn't really all that funny and it go old after the first minute of it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

They have a interesting sense of humor.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> I don't watch adult swim anymore so I guess they can do what they want since I won't be watching, but I always remember that one gag they did where they made fart sounds through out the first episode of fullmetal alchemist. I was pissed because I was just going to rewatch it, sit back and enjoy myself and then I hear these fart noises every two seconds, so I ended up just shutting it off. I mean it wasn't really all that funny and it go old after the first minute of it.



Hey, I remember that. That was an AF joke? I thought they were just being retards. huh.... man I'm oblivious.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

They do this every year, I just happened to miss it this year.  What was it?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 1, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Hey, I remember that. That was an AF joke? I thought they were just being retards. huh.... man I'm oblivious.



it was, don't feel bad though at first it floored me why they were doing it then after some thought I realized it was April 1st. It's pretty easy to forget when you make a habit of late nights, you don't notice when the days change


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 1, 2009)

Legend said:


> If you watch Adult Swim you can xpect a April fools Joke, this year they replaced their shows with a movie or Tv show. Out of all of their April fools jokes i personally disliked this one the most. Whatever that movie was it bored me. What do you guys think?



What ? No fart noises when a certain character speaks in a certain anime.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> They do this every year, I just happened to miss it this year.  What was it?



They showed some lame ass movie with bad acting that was very censored.

EDIT:It was a independent film called "The Room"

I still didn't like it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

Omg it's on again

Good lord I've seen better acting than this in a pre-school play.


----------



## Rikuto (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha, lol.

I don't watch AS much, but it's always gloomy shows when I get to it. No humour in the anime they show.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 1, 2009)

if i had cartoon network this might matter to me a bit, but i hear that lately cartoon network has been getting worse and worse, which is a shame because i used to watch it all the time when i was a kid (and had the network on my tv, no cartoon network for us canadians)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

I looked up the movie guys,


----------



## Rikuto (Apr 1, 2009)

Same here. But the shows just got crappier, so I gave up.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2009)

Their taste is pretty obvious, they love laughing at extremely bad shows/movies. Ever notice how they always 1 completely random terrible show in their lineup?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> What ? No fart noises when a certain character speaks in a certain anime.



Oh I remember that. 

That was great, at first in Ghost in the Shell I thought it was part of the show, but it turned out to be a joke. Damn was that funny. rofl


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Legend said:


> They showed some lame ass movie with bad acting that was very censored.
> 
> EDIT:It was a independent film called "The Room"
> 
> I still didn't like it.



Are you sure its an independant film and not softcore porn? Because theres a sex scene every 15 or 20 minutes or so.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 1, 2009)

What about that one year when they drew mustaches on all in the characters. During a episode of Inuyasha. I was up late half a sleep. So when i saw it I thought i was dreaming.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Room* is to me def. one of those so bad it's good movies. I think it's intentionally bad though. It has to be.

I was LMAO when the main character is crying over his girl leaving him and he picks up her dress, starts smelling it, puts it near his crotch and makes it look like he's ejaculating in it, and finishes with saying "you tramp".


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I looked up the movie guys,



Thanks for the useful information T, I'll be sure to read it and not ignore it


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

^Thanks Mider for linking me to wikipedia. 


lol Sex and a guy holding a gun to a guys head while he cusses up a storm. 

This is so bad some of it is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the way Johnny almosts drops the ball when tossing it up and down, then throws it incorrectly:rofl

Good lord this is hilarious.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 1, 2009)

It's the movie Tim and Eric love so much that they had the director on their show once.

Those guys are killing the network.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

> The movie was aired at midnight EST on April 1st, 2009 on Adult Swim[2] as an April Fools Joke.


Damn, Wiki sure is quick on the updates. :amazed





You are tearing me apart, Lisa!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

That push into the garbage cans



Suzumebachi said:


> It's the movie Tim and Eric love so much that they had the director on their show once.
> 
> Those guys are killing the network.



Are they really gay?  One of them is blind in one eye.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

So wait, the director stars as the main?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

And shot and produced it.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 1, 2009)

"STOP GANGING UP ON ME!"


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol not to be mean, but maybe if he spent less time sucking at acting and a little more time with his other many jobs, maybe the movie wouldn't be so much of a joke.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

He claims it was intentional, and milks off the the annual showings.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 1, 2009)

"YOU'RE JUST A CHICKEN CHIRPCHIRPCHIRPCHIRP"

"EVERYONE BETRAYED ME"


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

"Wake up Johnny, come on!"
"Is he dead!?!"  

and cheeto cheese as the blood.  Are you serious?


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

I loved the fake TV throwing part. 


So that's how it ends, eh? Shoots himself in the head.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

No.  It ends with a really bad 90s song


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 1, 2009)

They recycled that song during every sex scene. lol


----------



## kardez (Apr 1, 2009)

my favorite is
"Do NOT duplicate this copyrighted material"


and i missed the one about the suitable content...something to do about
"the follow content contains _____ , may not be suitable for viewing"




also. i can't believe i'm sticking through it til the END!
*this is just so Terrible!!!!*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 1, 2009)

So that's why there was a sex scene with huge black boxes over everything when I turned AS on last night


----------



## universal loli expert (Apr 1, 2009)

i dont have cable anymore so i cant watch it but if i could i would


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

Its soo bad it was funny.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

Wait..the April Fools gag already happened? D:

I thought it was tonight. D:


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2009)

adult swim started to suck like 2 years ago.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wait..the April Fools gag already happened? D:
> 
> I thought it was tonight. D:


Nope April 1st 12am EST


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 2, 2009)

I prefer the year they show the Aqua Teen Hungerforce Movie in a small box with no sound... at least that was humorous


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

I liked the way they advertised the DVD for a second at the end.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2009)

They only did to piss you off. The joke is on you. They did it for thier sake.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

I avoided AS yesterday for the possibility of that happening.  Ugh.


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2009)

Meh, I don't like Adult Swim it makes me feel really upset with their poor sense of humor


----------

